# airlift v2 - tank pressure wont go up?



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

What could be the reason for my tank pressure not to go up? I'm running v2 autopilot performance since about January. I recently noticed that my compressor would shut off after pumping about 40 psi and trip the circuit breaker holding the fuse. I'd have to reset the circuit breaker to get the compressor to turn back on so fill the rest of my tank. After replacing the original check valve with a SMC check valve, the problem went away. Compressor wasn't causing the circuit breaker to trip and was filling everything up fine.

However, now when my compressor kicks on it it doesnt pump any air into my tank. It went from 136 psi to 140 psi and then it wouldn't get passed 140. In about 5 minutes of being stuck at 140 I just shut the car off. But the problem is now that the compressor keeps turning on when car starts.. to try and pump up to max tank settings which is now a problem because It will run forever when I drive until it fries its self lol.


What can I do?

My theory is...
I noticed my water trap drain broke.. the little spindle that you press to drain the water trap is bent.. and I can't push it in or anything. BUT to my knowledge it's not leaking any air ? Regardless I ordered a new one... 


Any other ideas??


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

If the comp isn't pumping any air and you're certain there's no leaks anywhere, it could be a problem with the compressor. Maybe the piston seal or one of the valves inside the head.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

rgarjr said:


> If the comp isn't pumping any air and you're certain there's no leaks anywhere, it could be a problem with the compressor. Maybe the piston seal or one of the valves inside the head.


Yup, messed around with it today and it looks like I'll be needing a new compressor.

I drained my tank of air fully and ran compressor. The psi pumped quickly from 0-15, and after that became slower and slower. Until finally hitting 81 psi, and it doesn't go up.:banghead:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

If it's a Viair compressor parts are available to rebuild them from Bag Riders:
http://bagriders.com/modlab/categories/MANAGEMENT/COMPRESSORS/PARTS/

Take it apart and see which part you'll need to replace.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

It could be a faulty check valve again. You may want to look into that as well. :thumbup:


----------

